# Hacking from Hersham! Please help!



## samsurrey (28 August 2015)

Hi all,

I owned my own horse until last year, and am currently looking for a horse to share. I saw a perfect horse yesterday, literally ticks every box, but she is kept at a yard in Hersham and despite my best efforts I can't find any hacking there at all! I love to hack and know this would be a problem long term, but really want to share this horse ... does anyone know of any hacking (even with some road work) that is doable in Hersham? Is there a common in Walton? Don't think I can get to Esher / Oxshott without a trailer, but would love to be proved wrong! 

Thanks for reading.


----------



## dornrose (28 August 2015)

Depends where in Hersham it is but you should be able to get onto Esher Common without many issues.


----------



## samsurrey (29 August 2015)

I would love to be able to get on to Esher Common, but not sure how ... the horse is on Turner Lane in Hersham? Near Squires and Burwood Park? Any help much appreciated!


----------



## dornrose (29 August 2015)

http://www.surreycc.gov.uk/maps/surrey-interactive-map

This may well help you - it's the Surrey county Council definitive map - I am fairly sure that you can get from Turners lane to the A307 which if you cross that you will get onto some glorious hacking the crossing is near to Claremont further towards Cobham.  I certainly know someone who kept a horse along Turners lane and she said the hacking was good.


----------



## samsurrey (29 August 2015)

Thank you do much, that sounds hopeful!  I will have a look now


----------



## Amy_08 (15 September 2015)

I had a share horse last year in that area and there wasn't any hacking, just roadwork. I was desperate to get to Esher, but there's no way to cross the river.


----------

